# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Εκπαίδευση >  Μετραγραφή από Εμπορικό σε Πολεμικό ναυτικό

## noa

Ως γνωστον ολοι οσοι τελειωνουν σπουδες απο ΑΕΝ μπορουν να μπουν στο ΠΝ. Λεπτομεριες ομως? Ξερει κανεις να μου πει σε τι θεση μπαινεις κλπ? Επισης το σεναριο να γινει καποιος μονιμος στο ΠΝ που προερχεται απο σχολη ΑΕΝ? Οποιος γνωριζει λεπτομεριες ας ενημερωσει!  :Smile:

----------


## Michael

Μπορούν να μπουν στα ελικόπτερα του ναυτικού ως ειδική μονιμότητας συνάπτωντας μια σύμβση για 18 χρόνια με το ΠΝ. Αυτό συνήθως γίνεται όταν υπηρετεί κάποιος ήδη στο ΠΝ και αντιληφθεί την προκύρηξη που κατα καιρούς βγαίνει.
Σε άλλη θέση δύσκολο ναμπει εκτός αν είναι ειδική περίπτωση οπότε μπορεί να ανακληθεί από την εφεδρεία.
παλαιότερα κάποιοι υπηρετούσαν στα υδρογραφικά ως επίτακτοι, αλλά μου φαίνεται πως τώρα τελευταία έχει πάψει να ισχύει.

----------


## kouklentes

αυτο ειναι ορθων που λεει ο μιχαλης.Βασικο Νοα .Εχεις υπηρετησει??????????Αν οχι θα προτεινα να πας πρωτα και μετα βλεπεις.Οσων αφορα τα ελικοπτερα και αυτο ειναι ορθων απλα οταν βγαινει η προκυρηξη ειναι μονο για τουσ επικουρουσ σημαιοφορους(ΣΕΑ)και για καποιους απο ναυτικων δοκιμων>Προσοχη ηπροκυρηξη απευθυνεται σε συγκεκριμενες ΕΣΟ αρκει να αφορα την δικια σου και συνηθως ζηταει καποια προσοντα οπως βαθμο πτυχιου ΛΙΑΝ ΚΑΛΩΣ και πανω ετσι ωστε να μπορεσεις να δωσεις τισ απαραιτητες εξετασεις.Σχετικα αν μπορεις να μεινεις στο ΠΝ αυτο πλεον δε γινεται .Ισχυε ομωςπαλια.Απλα το ξαναλεω οτι οταν πας με το καλο να υπηρετησεις πιστευω οτι θα αλλαξεις γνωμη................

----------


## Michael

> .Απλα το ξαναλεω οτι οταν πας με το καλο να υπηρετησεις πιστευω οτι θα αλλαξεις γνωμη................


  :Wink:   Mάλλον έτυχές σε καλή περίπτωση φαίνεται όταν υπηρέτησες...!

----------


## kouklentes

Καλη περιπτωση.........Αυτο ειναι σχετικο .Δε περασα ασχημα καθολου ασχημα θα ελεγα .Απλα εννοω οτι τα διαδικαστικα ειναι το προβλημα.Δηλαδη για να παρεις ενα στυλο πρεπει να  κανεις 100 αιτησεις χορηγιας και δε μιλαμε για υλικα ποθ εχουν στοχο την συντηρηση εκει παμε αλλου.Οποτε φαντασου ποσο καλα συντηρουν τα πλοια (εξαντληση μεχρι τελικης πτωσεως).Αρα τα ελικοπτερα που ειναι και ενα πτητικο μεσο .................................εκει μαλλον καλυτερα να μην φανταστεις

----------


## FORMION

Μόνιμος Πολεμικό Ναυτικό; Εάν σε ελκύουν οι διαδικασίες, τα πρωτόκολλα και οι ευθυνόφοβοι θα σου συνιστούσα εάν και εφόσον βγάλει προκήρυξη για ιπτάμενους να δηλώσεις. Εάν πάλι όλα τα παραπάνω σε απωθούν και πάλι υποθετικά δηλώσεις και περάσεις ιπτάμενος, δύο είναι τα σενάρια : σε απορροφά το σύστημα ή προσπαθείς μάταια να αλλάξεις τον εκεί κόσμο. Δεν υπηρέτησα ως ΣΕΑ αλλά και ένας ΣΕΑ τα ίδια θα σου έλεγε.

----------


## zepos

kalhtera thalasinos re paidia para sardela sthn steria.yphreto thn patrida alla diapistono oti den axizei ton kopo na mpei kapoios sto p.n.syko pano katse kato gia to tpt.tha prepei na les synexeia nai se kathe blakeia poy soy leei o kathe blakas..apopsi moy ayth...

----------


## Apostolos

Είναι και ανάλογα το χαρακτήρα σου και φυσικά πού θα πέσεις κα με τί ανθρώπους θα είσαι. Το γενικό φαινόμενο να υπάρχει η στρατοκρατία και στο ΠΝ είναι λογικό, απλά πιστεύω ότι ειναι καλύτερα απο το Πεζικό π.χ. Εγώ στην διάρκεια την θητείας μου έπεσα με 3 κυβερνήτες όπου ανάλογα το χαρακτήρα τους διαχειρήστηκα και πέρασα θαυμάσια

----------


## Έλενα

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ... ΚΑΤΑΡΧΗΝ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΝ ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ... 
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΡΩΤΟΕΤΗΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΕΝ ΗΠΕΙΡΟΥ, ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΕΒΕΖΑ... ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ Η ΣΧΟΛΗ, ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΑΝ ΕΠΙΛΕΞΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΤΕ ΕΚΕΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΓΕΡΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΤΕ ΜΕΣΑ, ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΝΟΙΚΙΑΣΕΤΕ ΣΠΙΤΙ, ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΕΓΩ. ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΑ ΤΟ 6ΜΗΝΟ, ΚΑΙ ΕΝΩ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ (ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ) ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ, ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΙΣΑ ΙΣΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΟΥΝ ΒΡΗΚΑΝ. ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΝΕΥΡΙΑΣΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΝΕ ΩΣ ΟΡΟ ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗΣ ΣΤΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΕΣΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ, ΑΛΛΑ Η ΟΥΣΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 3 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΕΜΕΙΝΑ ΞΕΜΠΑΡΚΗ... ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΕΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΜΕΤΑΓΡΑΦΗ ΜΕΤΑΤΑΞΗ (ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ) ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ... ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΚΤΙΜΟΥΣΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΙΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ... ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ!!

----------


## marios.sp

> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ... ΚΑΤΑΡΧΗΝ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΝ ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ... 
> ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΡΩΤΟΕΤΗΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΕΝ ΗΠΕΙΡΟΥ, ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΕΒΕΖΑ... ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ Η ΣΧΟΛΗ, ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΑΝ ΕΠΙΛΕΞΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΤΕ ΕΚΕΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΓΕΡΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΤΕ ΜΕΣΑ, ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΝΟΙΚΙΑΣΕΤΕ ΣΠΙΤΙ, ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΕΓΩ. ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΑ ΤΟ 6ΜΗΝΟ, ΚΑΙ ΕΝΩ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ (ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ) ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ, ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΙΣΑ ΙΣΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΟΥΝ ΒΡΗΚΑΝ. ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΝΕΥΡΙΑΣΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΝΕ ΩΣ ΟΡΟ ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗΣ ΣΤΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΕΣΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ, ΑΛΛΑ Η ΟΥΣΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 3 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΕΜΕΙΝΑ ΞΕΜΠΑΡΚΗ... ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΕΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΜΕΤΑΓΡΑΦΗ ΜΕΤΑΤΑΞΗ (ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ) ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ... ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΚΤΙΜΟΥΣΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΙΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ... ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ!!


Ελενα δεν νομιζω να γινεται αυτο που λες!!μονο στο λημενικο μπορεις να πας οταν τελειωσεις την σχολη!!οποιος γνωριζει κατι αλλο ας ενημερωσει!!

----------


## epameinodas

Ελενα μεταταξη απο το Ε.Ν στο Π.Ν. δεν γινεται. Αυτο που εχεις την δυνατοτητα να κανεις ειναι να τελειωσεις τη σχολη και στην συνεχεια οταν προκυρηχθει διαγωνισμος απο το Λιμενικο Σωμα να δωσεις εξετασεις ειτε για Αξ/κος ειτε για λιμενοφυλακας εχοντας και μια σχετικη μοριοδοτηση λογω του πτυχιου της ΑΕΝ βεβαιως εχε υπ'οψιν σου οτι οι θεσεις ειναι περιορισμενες και οι υποψηφιοι παρα πολλοι συνεπως η εισαγωγη σου θα ειναι δυσκολη βεβαιως το σχετικο "δοντι" θα παιξει μειζονα ρολο δυστηχως..Για το Π.Ν τωρα μπορεις να δωσεις εξετασεις για ΕΠΟΠ με την ιδια διαδικασια πραγμα το οποιο δεν θα σου προτεινα λογω του οτι η βαθμολογικη σου εξελιξη θα ειναι πολυ αργη και οι μισθοι οχι του επιπεδου του Λ.Σ. Παντως μην απογοητευεσαι δυσκολη η ευρεση εργασιας για γυναικες στο Ε.Ν. αλλα οχι και αδυνατη προσπαθησε και κυνηγησε το..
 Φιλικα..

----------


## haytek

> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ... ΚΑΤΑΡΧΗΝ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΝ ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ... 
> ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΡΩΤΟΕΤΗΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΕΝ ΗΠΕΙΡΟΥ, ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΕΒΕΖΑ... ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ Η ΣΧΟΛΗ, ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΑΝ ΕΠΙΛΕΞΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΤΕ ΕΚΕΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΓΕΡΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΤΕ ΜΕΣΑ, ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΝΟΙΚΙΑΣΕΤΕ ΣΠΙΤΙ, ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΕΓΩ. ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΑ ΤΟ 6ΜΗΝΟ, ΚΑΙ ΕΝΩ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ (ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ) ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ, ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΙΣΑ ΙΣΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΟΥΝ ΒΡΗΚΑΝ. ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΝΕΥΡΙΑΣΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΝΕ ΩΣ ΟΡΟ ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗΣ ΣΤΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΕΣΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ, ΑΛΛΑ Η ΟΥΣΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 3 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΕΜΕΙΝΑ ΞΕΜΠΑΡΚΗ... ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΕΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΜΕΤΑΓΡΑΦΗ ΜΕΤΑΤΑΞΗ (ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ) ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ... ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΚΤΙΜΟΥΣΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΙΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ... ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ!!


Ε παντού υπάρχει το λεγόμενο "μέσο" για την εύρεση εργασίας...Μην ξεχνάς όμως πως και λόγω του φύλου σου(γυναίκα) ίσως να υποβαθμίζεσαι από τις εκάστοτε εταιρείες.. Αν και δεν γνωρίζω πλήρως την κατάσταση σου, θα σου πρότεινα να μην τα παρατήσεις και σίγουρα το πτύχιο που σου εύχομαι τελικά να πάρεις, 8α σε βοηθήσει..χαμένος δεν πήγε κανεις  :Razz:

----------


## Sizor

Για να καταλάβω,δεν βρήκες εταιρία να σε πάρει ως δόκιμη?

----------


## Έλενα

> Για να καταλάβω,δεν βρήκες εταιρία να σε πάρει ως δόκιμη?


δΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΝΑΙ... ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΩΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΡΧΙΣΕ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΝΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ... ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΓΕΡΟ ΜΕΣΟΝ?

----------


## Έλενα

> Ε παντού υπάρχει το λεγόμενο "μέσο" για την εύρεση εργασίας...Μην ξεχνάς όμως πως και λόγω του φύλου σου(γυναίκα) ίσως να υποβαθμίζεσαι από τις εκάστοτε εταιρείες.. Αν και δεν γνωρίζω πλήρως την κατάσταση σου, θα σου πρότεινα να μην τα παρατήσεις και σίγουρα το πτύχιο που σου εύχομαι τελικά να πάρεις, 8α σε βοηθήσει..χαμένος δεν πήγε κανεις


ΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΣΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΗΚΑ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ ΑΝ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙΣ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ... ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ...

----------


## Έλενα

> Ελενα μεταταξη απο το Ε.Ν στο Π.Ν. δεν γινεται. Αυτο που εχεις την δυνατοτητα να κανεις ειναι να τελειωσεις τη σχολη και στην συνεχεια οταν προκυρηχθει διαγωνισμος απο το Λιμενικο Σωμα να δωσεις εξετασεις ειτε για Αξ/κος ειτε για λιμενοφυλακας εχοντας και μια σχετικη μοριοδοτηση λογω του πτυχιου της ΑΕΝ βεβαιως εχε υπ'οψιν σου οτι οι θεσεις ειναι περιορισμενες και οι υποψηφιοι παρα πολλοι συνεπως η εισαγωγη σου θα ειναι δυσκολη βεβαιως το σχετικο "δοντι" θα παιξει μειζονα ρολο δυστηχως..Για το Π.Ν τωρα μπορεις να δωσεις εξετασεις για ΕΠΟΠ με την ιδια διαδικασια πραγμα το οποιο δεν θα σου προτεινα λογω του οτι η βαθμολογικη σου εξελιξη θα ειναι πολυ αργη και οι μισθοι οχι του επιπεδου του Λ.Σ. Παντως μην απογοητευεσαι δυσκολη η ευρεση εργασιας για γυναικες στο Ε.Ν. αλλα οχι και αδυνατη προσπαθησε και κυνηγησε το..
>  Φιλικα..


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΥΝΗΓΗΣΩ ΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ... ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ...

----------


## Sizor

Οχι ρε συ μην χανεις το κουραγιο σου.Οι περισσοτερες εταιριες δεν προτιμουν τις κοπελες αυτο δεν σημαινει ομως οτι δεν υπαρχουν και αυτες που τις περνουν χωρις προβλημα.Οι σοβαρες εταιριες δεν ακολουθουν χαζα στερεοτυπα.Στην τελικη και εσυ σε μια σοβαρη εταιρια θελεις να πας.Αν δεν σε παρουν σαν δοκιμη σε μια τετια καλη εταιρια σε οποια αλλη και να πας πιθανον να εχεις προβλημα επανω στο καραβι με ηλιθιες συμπεριφορες η στην τελικη να μην μαθεις αυτα για τα οποια πηγες επειδη θα σε εχουν για ηλιθιες δουλειες οπως καφέδες κλπ.
Δεν θελει μεσο θελει τυχη να βρεις την σωστη εταιρια.
Αν θες την γνωμη μου εισαι ποιο τυχερη απο εμας καθως η πρωτη εταιρια που θα σε παρει θα ξερεις οτι ειναι και καλη,ενω σε εμας μπορει να παρει και χρονια να βρουμε μια αντιστοιχη.

Εαν εχεις και καλους βαθμους μην φοβασαι τιποτα.Υπαρχουν ενα σωρο κοριτσια και ολα μα ολα ομως αντιμετωπισανε τα ιδια προβληματα,δεν εισαι η μονη.Πληροφοριακα οι περισοτερες απο αυτες εχουν φτασει πολυ ψηλα και πλεον οι εταιριες οχι μονο δεν τισ βλεπουν στραβα αλλα τις προτιμουν κιολας.
Εαν το αγαπάς μην το αφησεις.

----------


## Giannis...

Ελενα κατ΄ αρχην μπολικο κουραγιο!! Εχω ομως μια απορια, εισαι στο ψαξιμο και στην αναμονη απο το Φεβρουαριο που τελειωσε το πρωτο εξαμηνο ή θα κανεις το δευτερο εκπ. ταξιδι και ψανεις για αλλη εταιρια και αντιμετωπιζεις αυτο το σοβαρο προβλημα?

----------


## avagel

Κοίτα Ελενα, να μπείς στο ΠΝ δεν γίνεται, αν πας μέσω ΕΠΟΠ μόνο όπως σου είπαν θα γίνεις Δίοπος, και πάλι αν τελειώσεις την σχολή θέλει 6 μήνες υπηρεσία ανθυποπλοιάρχου για να μπείς στην σχολή Σημαιοφόρων του ΛΣ. Εγώ ήμουν 2 χρόνια Πρέβεζα και μετα πήρα μεταγραφή για Θεσσαλονίκη. Μην δίνεις σημασία στις καταστάσεις. Ξέρω πολύ καλά πως είναι και τα παιδιά που σου κάνουν καψόνια τώρα εγώ τα είχα πρωτοετάκια και τραβάγαν τα ίδια. Ξέρω πολλά παιδιά απο αυτούς. Η σχολή είναι 4 χρόνια που θα περάσουν σαν καπνός. Τώρα για να βρείς να μπαρκάρεις κοίτα καλύτερα σε ποσταλίσιες εταιρίες παρά σε Ποντοπόρα. Είναι λογικό να μην σε παίρνουν διότι είναι πολύς ο κόσμος και οτι είσαι κοπέλα δεν βοηθάει πολύ. Και γω πέρασα όλη την Ακτή Μιαούλη πριν 5 χρόνια για να βρώ εταιρία και τελικά δεν με πήραν πουθενά. Πάλι καλά προέρχομαι απο ναυτική οικογένεια και την βόλεψα. Μην πέφτεις. Όλα θα πάνε καλά αρκεί να κάνεις υπομονή και άσε τα Πολεμικά Ναυτικά γιατί εκεί θα είναι χειρότερα.

----------


## alex-5-

ΕΛΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΣΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΟΠΕΛΕΣ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΠΕΛΕΣ ΣΕ ΠΟΙΕΣ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΣ?

----------


## argonauths

> kalhtera thalasinos re paidia para sardela sthn steria.yphreto thn patrida alla diapistono oti den axizei ton kopo na mpei kapoios sto p.n.syko pano katse kato gia to tpt.tha prepei na les synexeia nai se kathe blakeia poy soy leei o kathe blakas..apopsi moy ayth...


 ΜΑ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΨΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΝΕΙΣ ΔΥΟ ΑΝΟΜΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ (ΕΝΑ ΙΣΤΙΟΦΟΡΟ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ) ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΩΣΟ ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ  sardela ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΡΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΙΑΚΗ ΤΟΥ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ?? ΔΕΝ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΩΝ Η' ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟ....

----------


## Michael

> ΜΑ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΨΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΝΕΙΣ ΔΥΟ ΑΝΟΜΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ (ΕΝΑ ΙΣΤΙΟΦΟΡΟ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ) ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ


Όντως έχεις δίκιο το επίπεδο του πολεμικού μας ναυτικού είναι δυστυχώς πολύ χαμηλότερο των απαιτήσεων. Μερικές φορές σου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι μοιάζει σαν ένα ιστιοφόρο πλου αρμενίζει αμέριμνα...




> ΚΑΙ ΩΣΟ ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ sardela ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΡΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΙΑΚΗ ΤΟΥ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ?? ΔΕΝ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΩΝ Η' ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟ....


Ναι δυστυχώς πολύ λίγοι μάχιμοι έχουν βαθειά γνώση και εμπειρία σχετικά με ζητήματα ευστάθειας και φόρτωσης του πλοίου και αποτελεσματικής (τεχνικά και οικονομικά) διαχείρησης ανθρώπινων πόρων εν πλω. Το ακόμα χειρότερο βέβαια είναι ότι πολλές φορές αρκετοί μόνιμοι αγνοούν βασικές ναυτικές γνώσεις, θέματα οργάνωσης γραφείου αλλά και καθαρά στρατιωτικά θέματα.
Ασόψονται οι ολίγοι που παίρνουν στα σοβαρά την εθνική αποστολή τους και λειτουργούν επαγγελματικά χωρίς να παίρνουν τα μυαλά τους αέρα και να καβαλάνε το καλάμι επειδή τους δώθηκαν δυο σαρδέλες απολαμβάνωντας όλα τα οφέλη ενός κλασσικού δημοσίου υπαλήλλου χωρίς να προσφέρουν σχεδόν τίποτα από την άλλη αποτελώντας απλώς άχθος αρούρης. Περρίτο βεβαίως να σχολιασθεί περαιτέρω, οποία ντροπή συνιστά το να αυτοαποκαλείται κάποιος ναυτικός και να αποτελεί άχθος "_αρούρης_"!

----------


## noa

τελικα αφου υπηρετησα καταλαβα οτι με τιποτα δεν αξιζει να πας απο το εμπορικο στο πν για κανενα απολυτος λογο! χαχα... οσοι πηγατε θα συμφωνειτε!

----------

